
Connecting the legs with a spring improves human running economy - bookofjoe
https://jeb.biologists.org/content/222/17/jeb202895
======
RenRav
It seems to be rubber tubing that clips either your legs or shoes together?
This shortens your stride a bit, but somehow also makes the transition from
one foot to the other more efficient.

